# Question about FBE characteristics.



## Alan Sweet (Nov 15, 2014)

I am aware that some woods such as cherry and cedar will react to UV rays or oxidize.

Does FBE do either?


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 15, 2014)

I haven't had any issues, course I don't have anything that has seen extended exposure to uv, I do know the dust makes the floor of the shop slippery as all get out.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah UV will make it fade pretty fast. As long as it doesn't get it directly it last for years. Keep turnings thick so you can rechuck them in 5 or 10 years and sand and refinish. :-)


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 15, 2014)

@Kevin Do you happen to know if stabilization will help to hold the colors?


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 15, 2014)

TY @Kevin. Is there any finish that will prolong the reddish color?

A couple places I fund suggested the red comes from a fungus in the wood while a couple others were just as certain it was a natural characteristic. Do you have any opinion?


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2014)

Stabilizing definitely helps... for how long, I don't know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> Do you have any opinion?



An opinion? Me?









My opinion is that it doesn't matter what causes it. It's pretty and the red has turned into some green for me over the years.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

